# MAC OS bash comment obtenir le type d'appareil



## tvp (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour @ tous,

je souhaiterais pouvoir récupérer l'information encadrée dans une variable dans un script.
je ne trouve pas :-(







une idée
excellente journée

Thomas


----------



## ericse (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu as essayé *sysctl hw.model* ?


----------



## Garkam (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer :

```
system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Name"
```
ou

```
sysctl hw.model
```


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2021)

```
sysctl hw.model | awk '{print $2}'
```
te donnera le model ID.


----------



## tvp (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour @ tous 

voila ce que je suis arriver à faire
3 commandes avec le resultat chaque fois en dessous

cependant, il me reste encore des chiffre et la ponctuation.
je souhaiterais supprimer du résultat tout ce qui est chiffre et ponctuation et tout mettre en minuscule



```
system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Identifier"
Model Identifier: Macmini7,1

sysctl hw.model
hw.model: Macmini7,1

system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Identifier" | sed 's/.\{24\}//'
Macmini7,1
```

j'avance petit à petit

;-)


----------



## tvp (8 Mars 2021)

```
system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Identifier" | sed 's/.\{24\}//' | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]'
```


----------



## tvp (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour ceci fonctionne mais je ne sais pas si c'est la manière la plus propre de le faire


```
system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Identifier" | sed 's/.\{24\}//' | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | tr "0123456789,.;:" " " | tr -d " "
```


----------



## Garkam (8 Mars 2021)

Heu... et qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans les commandes des posts #2 et #3 ????


----------



## tvp (8 Mars 2021)

en fait je voudrais juste récupérer 

macmini
macbook
macbookpro
macbookair
imac

dans une variable et tester cette variable dans un case

les appareils apple seront nommés de la sorte
sn étant le serial number

macmini ->mm-sn
macbook -> mb-sn
macbookpro -> mbp-sn
macbookair -> mba-sn
imac -> imac-sn


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2021)

tvp a dit:


> […]
> 
> ```
> system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Identifier"
> ...


Change 'Identifier' par 'Name'



Garkam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux essayer :
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Garkam (8 Mars 2021)

Pour le numéro de série

```
system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}'
```


----------



## tvp (9 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Merci a tous, j'avais zappé Model Name dans les postes précédent.


```
ce qui me chiffione avec l'instruction sysctl hw.model c'est qu'il ajoute 7,1 et ceci hw.model:

sysctl hw.model
hw.model: Macmini7,1

sysctl hw.model | awk '{print $2}'
Macmini7,1
```


```
pour l'instruction suivante ce qui me chiffone c'est qu'il ajoute ceci Model Name:

system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | grep "Model Name"
Model Name: Mac mini
```

d'ou mon nettoyage ;-)
pour le sn j'avais récupérer l'information mais merci


----------



## tvp (9 Mars 2021)

```
avec ceci je pense couvrir

imac
mac mini
macbook
macbook pro
macbook air

system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Model Name/ {print $3$4}'
```


----------



## Garkam (9 Mars 2021)

Ok, ça doit dépendre de la version de l’OS, car sous High Sierra, je n’ai pas le *Model Name:*


----------

